# Need A Band In Burlington Ontario



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

i play guitar and i am looking for a guitarist , drummer, singer,throut and bass plyer for a metal hard-core band:rockon2:


----------



## blown_rubber (Oct 16, 2006)

from hamilton, got a bassist interested in startin a band .. if u want email me i can drive out there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

swweeeet dude

[email protected]


----------

